# Future DIMC Student



## angelfury (Aug 16, 2012)

This October, catwoman arrives...


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;95SYdjRVCR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95SYdjRVCR0[/video]


----------



## angelfury (Aug 16, 2012)

*Hello?*

I see what you did there... haha hello...fellow DIMC student?


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

A medical student yes, but not at DIMC. I've heard lots of good things about DIMC though -- you will enjoy it there I bet!


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm going to DIMC too! Pretty excited!

ComputerKid, where do you attend school?


----------



## angelfury (Aug 16, 2012)

*Sweet*

Nice, born in 90 as well? Join the club :roll: 

p.s. no Im not creeping this board all day, I have an app for forums on my android lol.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool. Yup, born in 90. At least I know I'm not the only one.

I have the app as well and I guess it keeps me logged in all the time even when I'm away from my laptop. Lol, had someone tell me that I'm on here all the time. Even though I kinda am.


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Waleed90 said:


> I'm going to DIMC too! Pretty excited!
> 
> ComputerKid, where do you attend school?


I'm a Shifa student. 

I had a question -- is the site admin ever around? Maybe I've got the wrong idea but he doesn't seem to participate too much in his own site. Where does he go to school?

That's really cool that there's a lot of DIMC people on here -- one of my friends went to DIMC and he really likes it there.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

The site admin is really active on these forums. He is probably just really busy right now. He is very helpful. 
In fact he attended Shifa as well. I believe he is in the States right now doing his residency.


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Oh ok sorry about that. Yeah you're right, looking through more and more threads it really seems like he does participate when he can help out. Good to know -- really glad I found this place.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

The community here is very helpful. Sometimes it can be a bit dead but I try to stay as active as possible. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelfury (Aug 16, 2012)

*Umm*

I probably won't respond as fast as you on here though. Do you have facebook or twitter?


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, I did have a Facebook account, but it's been deactivated for a pretty long time. I was actually planning on making a new one tonight.


----------



## angelfury (Aug 16, 2012)

Do it up brah.

Hopefully you're not really a crazy chainsaw-holding mad doctor...I might actually add you.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol. I'm not one YET! 
But you might be able to guess what kind of doctor I would like to be. 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelfury (Aug 16, 2012)

*Time Period*

What is the current session of each semester? Im applying for financial assistance and theres no study period dates listed online. I also emailed Dr. Tayyaba and she didnt respond yet.

I know it starts Oct 4 but when does it end?


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish I knew that as well. Its extremely difficult to find that kind of info. 

I just double checked the DIMC brochure and it says that the session will start on the 6th of October. Did Dr.Tayyaba tell you otherwise? If so, would you mind sharing?


----------



## MariamKhan (Jul 20, 2012)

Yayy I'm joining DIMC too!  But I'm not showing up until November...Dr. Tayyaba let it slip to my mom that classes don't start officially until late Nov/Dec so now my mom is trying to keep me here for as long as she can -_- 
AND I NEED A ROOMIE! Any girlies interested? Hit me up on facebook or message me!


----------



## hhhamzaaa (Aug 24, 2012)

Yo! Umm just wandered onto this thread. Actually u have to post once aftering registering or somethin so thought i'd post here. lol

Well I'm in DMC 2nd year. I can tell you guys that
1. Semesters are usually 4.5 months + 2 week study break and then exams.
2. As to when the session starts will be confirmed late but usually anywhere from Oct-Dec


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm DIMC c/o 2015 (5th batch) and in my first year our semester started October 5th, 2010, and our exams started on April 12th, 2011. Second semester started in early May, and exams were around October 12th, 2011 if I remember correctly. But the exam dates and stuff vary by your batch. Everyone's exams are right after each other. I'm assuming that this how your batch's exams will be too.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Really puts things into perspective.


----------



## hhhamzaaa (Aug 24, 2012)

FYI. Dow is a unique world. I'm still trying to get used to it


----------



## shirazbhai (May 22, 2011)

*Future dimc student*

I will be starting DIMC in October. Born in 94'


----------



## Irt (Sep 6, 2012)

Mashaal said:


> I'm DIMC c/o 2015 (5th batch) and in my first year our semester started October 5th, 2010, and our exams started on April 12th, 2011. Second semester started in early May, and exams were around October 12th, 2011 if I remember correctly. But the exam dates and stuff vary by your batch. Everyone's exams are right after each other. I'm assuming that this how your batch's exams will be too.


Hey I'm thinking about going to DIMC or shaifa , I've got an offer from DIMC , but I'm still waiting for one from shaifa. I wanted to ask what's it like living in Karachi?? It looks pretty crazy sometimes on the news :/ that's why I'm kinda iffy on going there , could you tell me what it's actually like?


----------

